# Upside down growing



## 710 Pen (Oct 1, 2012)

how do you keep your lights from getting wet when they drip down....should you have your hangers on a tilt?


----------



## newbie9 (Oct 1, 2012)

Keep it under plexi glass or reg glass. Its best case to prevent E fire or even ruining your ballast. Upside down grows to me are pointless and stupid. The plant will constantly be a hassle with leaks, cost of the right setup, and risk of it collapsing and breaking branches.


----------



## 4mattc (Oct 1, 2012)

I never really understood the point of growing upside down... doesn't make sense.


----------



## HotShot7414 (Oct 2, 2012)

It's actually counter productive but to some people it just looks cool and its retarded


----------



## bazookajoe (Oct 2, 2012)

someone suggested to me before that i grow with a drip system in a topsy turvy.. i thought it sounded cool at first, but all thought beyond the initial "hhrrmmm" proved otherwise.. it would be a waste of time and energy and every dollar spent tryin to make it work...DEAD END folks


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 23, 2012)

No way dude, upside down is killer!! You get sooo much dank, it's insane. I'm not one to reveal ALL the secrets of the pros but this is the best way to grow upside down for killer results. 

1. Start a normal grow an flip into flower. 
2. About week 4-5, smoke a large bowl, 75micron hash sprinkled on top will help with the process. 
3. Now enter the flower room and turn away from the plants. 
4. Now lean forward, bend over an look at your grow through your legs. 

Boom! Killer upside down grow


----------



## lokie (Oct 23, 2012)

4mattc said:


> I never really understood the point of growing upside down... doesn't make sense.


patting ones head while rubbing ones belly is merely amusing as only a few do it.

patting ones head while rubbing one out only makes a mess, not very amusing.


----------



## Endur0xX (Oct 23, 2012)

I am shooting for 10gpw with this method not sure why you guys are all making fun of this, it's 4 times better than vertical and the plants mature twice as fast because they are confused


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 24, 2012)

I think I'll expand on the upside down vert by growing my plants horizontally in a round cage suspended from the ceiling.


----------



## Michelangelo00 (Nov 1, 2012)

I would love to see an outdoor grow in a topsy-turvey. Haha


----------



## angryblackman (Nov 1, 2012)

There is one in the outdoor section.


----------



## Michelangelo00 (Nov 14, 2012)

Some people shouldn't have children...


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 14, 2012)

^. Lol. I tried to rep you but it wouldn't let me. That is some funny shit yo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/aussie-patients/250691-aussie-growers-thread.html

???


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 17, 2012)

Check out the Omega garden. Kind of a clever design. Uses rockwool (much easier to deal with, especially with a top plastic cover and retains water pretty well) and it has a spinning cage that spins through a reservoir. Everytime it rotates the rockwool slabs get watered again. Some interesting designs on the guys website for gigantic gardens.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;yVC-ftX5Xf4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVC-ftX5Xf4[/video]


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 18, 2012)

^. Well. Now I Have seen everything


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 18, 2012)

Apparently the rotation helps with hormone production too. I can see it, not unlike fans blowing on your plants. The gravity effect. The setup is fucking cool. I bet maintenance on a rig like that is a nightmare though.


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 18, 2012)

I just got lost in YouTube starting with that video, and never left this thread haha


----------



## slipstar059 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just buy a Volksgarden, and be done with it.


----------



## cues (Nov 23, 2012)

I've done 2 grows in a topsy-turvy now. Last year a tomato, this year a sweet pepper. Both very poor. The plant starts off by trying to turn around and grow upwards. Then, when the fruit comes, the branches snap from the weight. Also, every time I try and water, it pisses out of the bottom over the leaves. Waste of time IMO.


----------



## cosmoridez (Dec 5, 2012)

lmao ^^^sorry thats to funny. but the box shows me different..


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 5, 2012)

Yeah the omega gardens came out like 10 years ago. There are like 7 different companies who make these type grow systems now. Was big discussion here on the site about the different ones and those using them like maybe 5 6 years ago.


----------



## pabuds (Feb 1, 2013)

710 Pen said:


> how do you keep your lights from getting wet when they drip down....should you have your hangers on a tilt?



i grew 2 plants upside down years ago i put a bucket under the buckets i grew in to catch water the buds were no diff so i never grew like that agan


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (Feb 1, 2013)

Topsy turvy is a gimmick and nothing more......no matter where you place the light gravity is present.......


----------



## hexthat (Feb 1, 2013)

good for hiding plants up in trees with drip going to it


----------



## Xrangex (Feb 1, 2013)

I think some flowers/herbs would look cool upside down but with the way weed grows, and what you're growing it for, I think you should leave it right side up, leave the upside down shit to the useless plants . Cool thought though


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 2, 2013)

OGEvilgenius said:


> [video=youtube;yVC-ftX5Xf4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVC-ftX5Xf4[/video]


Who gives that much of a fuck


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 6, 2013)

Sr. Verde said:


> Who gives that much of a fuck


Apparently you since you bothered replying.


----------



## beenthere (Feb 9, 2013)

Anyone that grows upside down should also try fertilizing while standing on one foot, you get the same results and it's much easier!


----------



## Supa smoka (Apr 28, 2013)

Just take a photo and rotate it and u will have an upside down plant... Useless and has no bnefits of doing it upside down .....Someones smoking to much erb i thinks


----------



## VgAce (May 28, 2013)

I just bought a Volksgarden about 1.5 months ago and I can say that many of the points that you are all stating are in fact not true. First of all the volksgarden rotates the plants constantly. This moves auxins to the stem faster than simply growing a plant in a pot and it makes it so that the plants reach toward the light in the center. Now the plants do not move opposite gravity. This is what they would normally do in any situation. They even warn you on the site that if you turn off the little rorating motor the plants will start moving up opposite gravity. And you only want to run the water pump about once every few days. This is because the rockwool soaks up so much water if you water them too much then the roots don't get enough air. It is a pretty sweet set up and I am patiently waiting for my first harvest even tho I screwed a lot of things up the first time. But I knew it was going to be a learning process. But the benefits are incredible if I can get it to work. You can theoretically have up to 80 plants in this thing. And the plants are incredibly short yet can yield so much. I can honestly say tho that it is quite expensive. Mine was 2400 including shipping to me. So if you want to get in to this you gotta be aware of that initial cost. Other than that, this thing is pretty sweet.


----------



## KushKrew (May 29, 2013)

Mate of mine's running a few in Switzerland. Looks EPIC. Real Buck Rogers-style growing haw haw haw


----------



## 1itsme (Jun 1, 2013)

VgAce said:


> I just bought a Volksgarden about 1.5 months ago and I can say that many of the points that you are all stating are in fact not true. First of all the volksgarden rotates the plants constantly. This moves auxins to the stem faster than simply growing a plant in a pot and it makes it so that the plants reach toward the light in the center. Now the plants do not move opposite gravity. This is what they would normally do in any situation. They even warn you on the site that if you turn off the little rorating motor the plants will start moving up opposite gravity. And you only want to run the water pump about once every few days. This is because the rockwool soaks up so much water if you water them too much then the roots don't get enough air. It is a pretty sweet set up and I am patiently waiting for my first harvest even tho I screwed a lot of things up the first time. But I knew it was going to be a learning process. But the benefits are incredible if I can get it to work. You can theoretically have up to 80 plants in this thing. And the plants are incredibly short yet can yield so much. I can honestly say tho that it is quite expensive. Mine was 2400 including shipping to me. So if you want to get in to this you gotta be aware of that initial cost. Other than that, this thing is pretty sweet.


 its a pretty cool idea aside from requiring rediculously high plant counts, but, couldnt you do pretty much the same thing with a vert sog? just set up some 2x4's standing up in a circle with big nails sticking out and hang rockwool slabs from them. then put a drip line in the top and a drain line on the bottom? i mean i guess it doesnt spin but the rockwool would be the most expensive part aside from the light. still, 90-180 plants is asking for trouble imo.


----------



## VgAce (Jun 2, 2013)

No it only holds 80 plants and that is if you use every single one and pack the machine to the limit. I only have about 25 plants in there right now.


----------



## Gamberro (Jun 4, 2013)

OGEvilgenius said:


> [video=youtube;yVC-ftX5Xf4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVC-ftX5Xf4[/video]


I ran Omega carousels for a commercial MMJ op, and as one person theorized, yes, they are an absolute bitch to maintain. We eventually scrapped them, constant mechanical issues. It's not really upside down growing, it's really just a colloseum grow thrown onto its side, with the rotation creating the effect of a giant light mover.


----------



## K J (Jun 11, 2013)

Sounds like a pain in the ass why would anybody do this? Think everything's going to go straight to the buds giving you massive buds like the tomatoes on those upside down grower commercials?


----------



## Canon (Jun 15, 2013)

bazookajoe said:


> someone suggested to me before that i grow with a drip system in a topsy turvy.. i thought it sounded cool at first, but all thought beyond the initial "hhrrmmm" proved otherwise.. it would be a waste of time and energy and every dollar spent tryin to make it work...DEAD END folks


Works well for me too.


----------

